# Guess I'll keep my HK USPc



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was contemplating selling my 9mm USPc - even had a thread about it yesterday - Thought about selling it and buying a 9mm CX4 Beretta STorm carbine (1/4 the ammo price of what my PS90 costs me to shoot).

I took it out today and put 100 rounds thru it. Trying to decide if I should keep it....

I did all the shooting at 7 yards.

I shot it on a sandbag rest - I just keep shooting low with the sucker - but on the sandbag rest - it was more or less spot on (assuming I didn't move it). I did discover that I needed to use the very tip of my trigger finger to keep it on target the best.

I then proceeded to shoot it on and off the rest w/ somewhat mixed results - Fine on the rest, but generally low when I did it freehand. If I REALLY concebtrated, I could put a few shots right in the middle.

So, its just the me and the gun. It take more work than any other pistol I own to keep this sucker where I want it. Even when low, I had groups of 2-3" inches at 7 yards - just generally low. But, using the tip of my finger on the trigger seemed to help.

I guess w/ enough work, I could shoot it better - It just really is a strain compared to everything else I own.

I flip flopped about 3x as to whether I was gonna sell it. Gun never has a functioning issue, however, and has a little less recoil than my P99. It's just a pain in the butt 

Then again, if U own several guns - there has to be 1 that U don't shoot as well as the others.

Anyway, I think I will keep it. Out of all my handguns - its the one my wife shoots the best. So, I could leave it with her when I am not home. And, I took a bath on value when I sold my fullsize USP. And, I have 6 mags.

I started to think that the Storm's trigger is not that light - sort comparable to my PS90's trigger. So, unless I cough up the cash for an AR, I won't have a match trigger on a CX4. And, no way I can afford another EOTECH, so I'll be stuck w/ a 4 MOA dot on the Storm..

Anyway.. I'm just rambling now  - I guess I'll keep the USPc


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Now you're talking. If the only problem with your gun is shooting low, why not just change the front sight? But then, I'm prejudiced, I really like the H&K USP series. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, its not the gun - its the design and/or me. Many people shoot low. With the gun on a sandbag, it shoot fine. So, I don't think I should mess w/ the sites.

Its just a really hard gun to shoot accurately, for whatever reason. I didn't have these issues w/ a fullsize USP 9mm I previously owned. Something about the compact frame. Its been talked about on another HK thread here too, so its not just me. Many people have this issue.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

As many have noted before, the smaller the gun, the harder it is to be accurate with it. That is one reason why I am so curious about the Walther
P99. It only has a 4" barrel yet everyone on this forum who owns one says it's the most accurate gun they own or close to it. I just wish I could rent one around here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, after I pass a 4" barrel, its not as big of an issue for me.

I'll bet if they ever released a tactical P99, that would be sweet w/ a 5" barrel.

One thing about the P99 - they make great use of the sight radius. The USPc and P99c have about the same length barrels. But, the sight radius is longer on the P99c.

Also, the USP fullsize has a longer barrel than the fullsize P99 - yet the sight radius is the same. So, the P99 has an equivalent sight radius to a gun w/ a 4.5" barrel, or maybe even longer, depending on the gun used to compare.


----------

